# Campsites near Brussels



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, thinking of visiting the Brussels beer festival ( hic :lol: ) , end Aug/beg Sept, and was looking for mh friendly camping. 
would probably make it part of a longer trip, taking in a bit more of the country - but can't really find anywhere near the city where we can leave the van for the weekend of the event,within walking ( staggering!!) distance of public transport etc.
any info anyone?
Cheers!!
Terri


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try this
http://www.campingo.com/brussels-capital-camping.htm


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Many thanks for that - will def check it out.
Terri


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wattapain

From experience of driving around the Brussels ring road and of visiting the city in the past, I would be inclined to stay elsewhere and to travel in by train. There are good campsites at Brugge, Camping Memling and at Ghent, Camping Blaarmeersen. Both Brugge and Ghent offer fast frequent rail services into Brussels. Have a great trip and if possible down a few Tongherlo Blonde beers on my behalf.


----------



## Tulipmrk (May 4, 2010)

*Brussels Apartments*

Search our databases of short term rental Brussels apartments and long term rental Brussels apartments which are constantly updated. We specialise in Brussels apartments rental and have thousands of Brussels apartments for rent now.

Brussels Apartments


----------

